# A nice tool for those trading the US market



## hissho (18 May 2006)

eTikr

http://www.etikr.com/

Tikr is "a free Excel add-in application that allows you to get, monitor and analyze stock quotes and live market data directly in Excel." For a freebie it's surprisingly sophisticated. It allows you to set up your own portfolio, create watch lists and set up quite sophisticated alerts. For each stock you can report a huge array of statistics from simple P/E through to departures from various moving averages. You can also track market gainers and losers and fast moving stocks. All your personal information is held on your own PC rather than a server and nothing is transmitted back to Tikr. On the minus side, the company reserves the right to include advertising at a future date but that would seem like a small price to pay for such a slick product.


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 June 2007)

*fed annocs (the excuse to move price)*

http://www.mypivots.com/articles/articles.aspx?artnum=11&page=3


----------

